# Port forwarding with ASUS router



## keegan997 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi 
I want to enable port forwarding to use the Tunngle software.
I was able to set up a static IP and connect to the net with no issues. 
But after I forwarded the ports and checked whether it is open, it shows the port is closed or blocked. 
I have turned the router firewall off. 
I think I may have an external or public IP which is detected on port checking sites. 



I have put the static IP in the local IP field above and left source target blank because I don't know what has to be in it. 

Thanks


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

were you running tunngle when you did your port check?
perhaps this can help
https://www.tunngle.net/wiki/Port_Forward


----------



## keegan997 (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes I was, tunngle itself has an inbuilt port checking. 

But now I'm not sure whether the static IP was properly configured. I may have a private static IP which I configured from the network adapter settings of windows. 
But it seems like the public/external IP is dynamic and changes every time the router is reset.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

port forwarding is ONLY concerned about your lan pc static ip. It is NOT concerned if your wan ip is dynamic or not.

do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review


----------



## keegan997 (Jul 31, 2017)

Okay, here you go: 

Tracing route to yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 1.186.179.1.dvois.com [1.186.179.1]
3 4 ms 3 ms 2 ms 114.79.129.97.dvois.com [114.79.129.97]
4 133 ms 137 ms 160 ms 61.95.175.69
5 251 ms 251 ms 279 ms 182.79.222.113
6 264 ms 248 ms 248 ms PAT1.pao.yahoo.com [198.32.176.135]
7 233 ms 231 ms 231 ms ae-6.pat2.swp.yahoo.com [216.115.100.91]
8 235 ms 235 ms 308 ms ae-7.pat1.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.96.45]
9 237 ms 236 ms 237 ms et-1-0-0.msr1.gq1.yahoo.com [66.196.67.101]
10 247 ms 247 ms 247 ms et-0-0-0.clr2-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.37.73]
11 247 ms 248 ms 249 ms et-17-25.fab5-1-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.1.237]
12 248 ms 248 ms 247 ms po-13.bas2-7-prd.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.32.37]
13 235 ms 234 ms 234 ms ir1.fp.vip.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]

Trace complete.


----------

